# qualified adult/invalidity pension.



## hopalong (13 Mar 2011)

a lady friend of mine is on invalidity pension(55)and her husband is paying class d stamp in council job.he may leave his job early(has 35years service)but will have to wait till he is 60 to get his pension.(5years wait).can his wife claim for him as a qualified adult as he will have no income for 5 years,when his pension will be paid,he is not entitled to any welfare payements.


----------



## niceoneted (13 Mar 2011)

Why is he leaving his job? Would he not just continue to work until he is eligible to get his pension.


----------



## gipimann (13 Mar 2011)

Yes, she can apply for a Qualified Adult increase for her husband - it will be means-tested, so any income or savings he may have will be assessed (savings held jointly are divided in two for the assessment).

He may be eligible for Jobseeker's Allowance depending on his circumstances - it's also means-tested.


----------



## hopalong (13 Mar 2011)

two reasons apparently to assist and improve his wifes quality of life,and his own job is becoming quite stressful.he would receive a lump sum which would be similar to half pay for about 4 years.


----------



## hopalong (6 May 2011)

as far as i can find out there is not a means test for a qualified adult,*Assessment of a qualified adult's income*

  If you are getting a social assistance payment, your adult dependant's income is assessed in the means test for your payment.
       quote   In the case of Jobseeker's Allowance, PRETA, Disability Allowance and Farm Assist your household income is assessed in a means test. Your total household means is then deducted from the maximum payment (this is the personal rate including any increases for adult and child dependants) to find the actual amount of JA, PRETA, DA or FA you are entitled to.  also   quote   Not have a social welfare payment in his/her own right except for     Disablement Benefit, Occupational Injuries Death Benefit in respect of an     orphan, Child Benefit, Guardian's Payment (Contributory), Guardian's     Payment (Non-Contributory) Domiciliary Care Allowance, Supplementary     Welfare Allowance, Foster Care Allowance or [broken link removed].


----------



## gipimann (6 May 2011)

The paragraph you quoted refers to Social Assistance (means-tested ) schemes.  Invalidity Pension is a Social Insurance (PRSI contribution based) scheme, and the means test is different.   

Have a look here:
http://www.citizensinformation.ie/e...l_welfare_payment_for_an_adult_dependant.html

Check the section under "assessment of a qualified adult's income", particularly the section on assessment for Social Insurance Payments.  It states that income and capital (savings and property) is assessed to determine entitlement to an Increase for Qualified Adult.


----------



## niceoneted (7 May 2011)

Could he possibly be able to claim for the carers allowance if he is goign to be caring for his wife.


----------



## hopalong (7 May 2011)

thank you gipimann,your information is greatly appreciated.  so just to go through the sitution again,the lady is on invalidity pension ,and for her to claim a qualified adult(husband), his savings /capital is assesed. he is allowed 20.000euro or jointly 40,000euro in savings and have no income from other sources.can you add anything else or do you see a problem in claiming for a qualified adult in this case.


----------



## gipimann (7 May 2011)

hopalong,

That seems correct.

Bear in mind that even if savings exceeded the amounts above, or there was a weekly income, it might not disqualify the person from Qualified Adult Increase.  A reduced rate might be payable.


----------



## hopalong (10 May 2011)

does he submit a p45 or p60 with the form,and will any redundancy payement be assessed with the claim.he is hoping to reduce his mortage with such funds.


----------



## gipimann (11 May 2011)

The redundancy will be treated as savings while it is in the person's/couple's bank account.  

Don't think there's any need to send P45/P60 unless the form specifically asks for it (if DSP need it, they'll ask).


----------



## hopalong (11 May 2011)

thanks.


----------

